# Passing Of GM Alan Abad



## MJS (Apr 7, 2009)

I discovered more sad news in the Kajukenbo family.  GM Alan Abad passed away today.  I saw this on the Kajukenbo Cafe.  

Certainly a very sad time, as two great men have passed on.  My thoughts on prayers are once again, with the family of GM Abad, as well as the Kajukenbo Ohana.:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Apr 7, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2009)

.


----------



## just2kicku (Apr 7, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2009)

.


----------



## kempo (Apr 7, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 8, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2009)

.


----------

